# Snowmageddon



## terri (Jan 8, 2017)

.....did NOT occur here in East Georgia as warned.   And I mean, warned, shouted at, we're-all-gonna-die kind of warning.   Schools were let out early; there were rushes to the stores for bread, milk and eggs.    The local news showed the state's DOT bank of TV cameras waiting for the snow; crews were lined up outside this Nerve Center.   

Here's what we saw yesterday.   Shot through my kitchen window with the cell phone.   A few cold birds at the feeder.   Note all the greenery on the bushes.   They were somehow able to cope.












On the bright side, I did spy what appears to be a goldfinch in the lower right.   Happy to see them still around.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 8, 2017)

We got  8.5 inches of snow Saturday in my area along the shoreline, but as much as 30 inches or more have been reported In some parts of our state.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 8, 2017)

Different storm, but 5 feet of snow hit the Sierra Nevada.

Our Tv news* self-describes themselves when impending rain is about to hit, of any measurement, as "STORM CENTER" or another station is "STORM WATCH" et cetera with each local station announcing their better radar ... "Our AX2000 Doppler radar is better than their BX1900 Doppler radar."  

*Personally, I feel that combining Tv and News together creates a contradictory term ... like Jumbo Shrimp.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 8, 2017)

Looks like more than enough snow for anyone to me!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 8, 2017)

That's my kind of storm.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 8, 2017)

WE lucked out!!! West of the Cascades, only a trace to two inches of snow fell on Saturday, and around midnight it started to rain, so we got a nice .25 to .5 inches of solid slick-as-glass freezing rain as a nice ice topcoat. Tire chains or studded tires only on Interstate 5 south of Wilsonville to Eugene (100 miles or so), 20 MPH speed this AM. So, basically only 3 million people trapped and _*weathering it out*_ in-place.

East of the Cascade Range....yesterday had another 5 inches of snow yesterday, and snow all night until this AM. Not many people live over there though, too remore, cold, and snowy.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 8, 2017)

That black ice is even worse then anything, you start sliding there is nothing you can do to stop it at least with snow you get some traction walking or driving.Black ice your vehicle can slide away just because the road is sloping,dangerous stuff. Saturday we had a 20 car pile up on interstate 91 Middletown CT. Southbound and northbound lanes was closed for hours.No serious injury's where reported, but a lot of damage to all the vehicles involved.


----------



## b_twill (Jan 9, 2017)

Derrel said:


> So, basically only 3 million people trapped and _*weathering it out*_ in-place.


Wait until next October-ish when the news reports of a slight bump in the birth rate due to the 3 million people "weathering out" the storm.


----------

